# Clippers and wooly poodle hair



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

If your pup's coat is really coarse then a cordless clipper is not likely to be to your advantage. I do have a cordless Wahl 5 in 1 for FFT, but for all over body clipping I have a 2 speed corded Andis AG. A really short clip would need a 7 blade with a 5 and 3 each being a bit longer (lower numbers are longer cuts). I would also recommend having 2 (or more) of whatever length(s) you choose so you can switch them out when the blade gets hot and on the off chance you drop one or need to send out for sharpening.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I agree with Catherine, if your poodle has a very thick coat the cordless clippers don’t have the power to work well. You can do his whole body with Andis AG without needing to buy any other clipper. 

Cordless trimmers like Wahl Bravura (or similar trimmer) do work well with face and feet. They vibrate less, are more quiet and lighter so easier for you to work with and easier for the dog to tolerate on more sensitive parts, tricky parts of the body.

If you have the budget to buy both, you can buy a Bravura with the metal glides first and see if they work on his coat. If you see you have trouble working through his coat, then you know you need the heavier corded clippers.

You will need quality scissors made of Japanese Steel or similar high quality material.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

If Bobby has a thick wirey course coat, then I would *not* get the cordless Wahl Arco for his body. It could work for face & feet & fanny. 

Basil has a light wavy coat and it's just bairly good enough. It's a very basic entry level trimmer. I lucked out... it's like an old car struggling to go up a steep hill so you have to downshift. It'll get you up the hill, but you're not really sure how it'll do with the weight of 3 other people in the car.


----------



## codys_mom (Jul 22, 2020)

I have the Wahl Arco clippers, which are cordless. I bought metal blades to replace the plastic blades it comes with. It works well BUT though his fur is very thick and curly, he has fairly silky fur as poodles go (his breeder mentioned it several times, that her dogs have particularly shiny and beautiful coats), and I am really rigid about clipping him every 3-4 weeks, short (at most 1/2" all over). The one time I let it go longer, these clippers were a real PITA.


----------



## buddyrose (Jul 27, 2011)

Maybe this will help.






Dog Clippers: The 6 Best Grooming Clippers in 2021 | Dogsrecommend


We compare the best Dog clippers in 2020 and chose the best corded and cordless options. Here You find options for home use and professional groomers.




dogsrecommend.com


----------



## Footprints&pawmarks (Mar 8, 2021)

Wondering why the Oster clippers aren't mentioned? I really like my 20-year-old corded Oster.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Footprints&pawmarks said:


> Wondering why the Oster clippers aren't mentioned? I really like my 20-year-old corded Oster.


Osters seem to be out of style . I expect professional groomers turn to Osters when they have to clip a very dense coat. I have an Oster and two Wahls. All are corded. I have used the Osters on both dogs and horses. When I started with poodles (early 1970s), Osters were the clippers recommended. My Oster clipper is the one I bought then! It's still going strong, although I have had to have it repaired once.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Thank you for your input everyone! 
It’s super helpful! I now know I will buy two different clippers. I’m taking the learning to groom journey slowly so I won’t buy them at the same time. That would be a wee bit of money.😉 I, of course, have the basic “in between” professional groom stuff down. I’ve also learned to dremel Bobby’s nails and now my next goal is being able to do Bobby’s clean face and clean feet. I love his face and feet freshly groomed but I haven’t learned to to do that yet so things are pretty scruffy by grooming day. So....that is my next goal and I will now purchase a cordless for that. Once I feel comfortable doing that then I will learn to do the rest of him and based on everyone’s responses I will need a corded clipper so I will purchase that when I’m ready for that phase of learning. His coat is very wooly thick and I’m thinking coarse as when I put my face in his coat it’s kind of prickly. It’s pretty conditioned so it’s relatively soft to touch but definitely wooly vs shiny silky feeling. His hair reminds me of really thick, washed polar fleece. The corded clipper is the way to go it sounds like so that will be the plan! 😊


----------



## Footprints&pawmarks (Mar 8, 2021)

After about 15 years of trouble-free personal use, I sent them (my Oster clippers) back for a good go-over. Oster said that they were in great shape. They did change out a few parts so that I didn't experience any problems in the future.

I wish my other appliances were as reliable and lasted as long.


----------



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

If you really want a powerful cordless that does everything you could look at Laube, I've never had a coat I couldn't get through with my Litenings and you can switch between cordless and corded with the same body, the downsides to them are 1) they are fast so they do heat up and you'd probably need to have multiple blades to switch between if you're not a fast worker & 2) the batteries are crap and tend to last only a year (with professional use).
I have heard other groomers complain that they break a lot but I've had 2 my big 801s (10 yrs+ and still going strong) and my litenings which I use most as they're smaller, lighter and easier on my hands and are around 6yrs old now. 
Before them I tried Wahl- hated the feel of them and Andis which I had to replace annually as the cords always broke, I've also used Heiniger which are a nice reliable clipper but none of them are even close to the power of the Laubes.


----------



## buddyrose (Jul 27, 2011)

Footprints&pawmarks said:


> Wondering why the Oster clippers aren't mentioned? I really like my 20-year-old corded Oster.


I'm an Oster 76 fan. I'm guessing because Oster clippers are heavier. It does seem that Andis is the preferred clipper for dog grooming. I'll still use my Oster 76 because I like being able to switch blade lengths. Maybe when my Oster wears out, I'll switch to Andis. As a hairstylist, I've used Oster, Andis and Wahls over the years. They're all good quality. I prefer the Wahl Peanut for my Tpoo's face and paw pads: small so easy to maneuver, light and theydon't get hot








7 Best Andis Dog Clippers of 2021 | Reviews & Top Picks | Doggie Designer


Making sure you have the right tools isn’t necessarily easy, considering the wealth of products out there on the market.With these reviews, we hope to steer you in the right direction for one...




doggiedesigner.com


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Have 2 speed Oster A5 turbo. Have had it for years and years. I did send it off for refurbishing. Oster has Wonderful customer service.Sent in my blades to be sharpened too. Got back what seemed like new clippers and the sharp blades to go with it.
Asta has that wooley, dense coat. For these type coats you need an Oster or Andis corded clipper. Never did well with cordless. Just my experience.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

For face, feet, and sanitary, I can’t recommend the Wahl Bravura enough. It was a total game changer for us, and I wish I could travel back in time and use it on my last girl. Since getting it, I’ve not touched my corded Andis, which is really better suited for heavy duty work. It has significantly stronger vibration, heats up fast, and is heavy.

If you’re starting with one, I say go with a 5-in-1 cordless since your first goal is learning how to do the more sensitive areas.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> For face, feet, and sanitary, I can’t recommend the Wahl Bravura enough. It was a total game changer for us, and I wish I could travel back in time and use it on my last girl. Since getting it, I’ve not touched my corded Andis, which is really better suited for heavy duty work. It has significantly stronger vibration, heats up fast, and is heavy.
> 
> If you’re starting with one, I say go with a 5-in-1 cordless since your first goal is learning how to do the more sensitive areas.


That’s the one I’m seriously considering. I get confused because I think I have made my decision then, Bam!!! There are several negative reviews....Sigh.... That’s why I decided to start this thread. I needed poodle people input. I don’t plan to start with full body clipping until my face and feet skills are in good order so it may be awhile before I buy the second clipper.😉
And of course, I can certainly try the Bravura on his body. I just now know that it may or may not work on his coat and I’m ok with that now that I know it’s a real possibility.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

I like my andis pulse li5. I use it with a wahl 5 in 1 blade and wahl combs. I went back and forth between it and the bravura before I finally bit the bullet.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

I have an ancient Oster A5 and a Wahl kM10 and a Bravura. Annie's hair is very curly and very thick. The Wahl is much easier to hold/more ergonomic and lighter. The Oster is a tank, and 20 years old (actually belongs to my mother, bought the Wahl before I moved in). I think the Oster might be a smidge more powerful, but I seldom use the Wahl on top speed to compare the two. Both corded clippers go through Annie's hair with ease and i reach for the Wahl 95% of the time.

The Bravura... I can do Annie's body with a 10, but not easily, certainly not with any sort of a guard comb on. Way slower than either corded clipper. But it is great for poodle face, tail, sanitary, and quick touchups. I honestly wish I had brought the bravmini instead as poodle feet are a huge pain. Sometimes I almost find the corded clipper easier for feet, just more awkward. I like the real blades better than the 5 in 1 for feet. 

If I were to do it again I think I would buy a Bravmini and a Km10.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Spottytoes said:


> That’s the one I’m seriously considering. I get confused because I think I have made my decision then, Bam!!! There are several negative reviews....Sigh.... That’s why I decided to start this thread. I needed poodle people input. I don’t plan to start with full body clipping until my face and feet skills are in good order so it may be awhile before I buy the second clipper.[emoji6]
> And of course, I can certainly try the Bravura on his body. I just now know that it may or may not work on his coat and I’m ok with that now that I know it’s a real possibility.


I just ordered this one from 'Big Dee's Tack and Vet'. It's $161 including shipping. They actually (say they) have it in stock. All others with a reasonable price were out of stock. I want to do Face, Feet, and Sanitary in between grooming, so we'll see how it works out.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> For face, feet, and sanitary, I can’t recommend the Wahl Bravura enough. It was a total game changer for us, and I wish I could travel back in time and use it on my last girl. Since getting it, I’ve not touched my corded Andis, which is really better suited for heavy duty work. It has significantly stronger vibration, heats up fast, and is heavy.
> 
> If you’re starting with one, I say go with a 5-in-1 cordless since your first goal is learning how to do the more sensitive areas.


Just to be sure so I have the right one. It’s the Wahl Bravura 5 in one blade, lithium ion cordless, correct? I went on Chewy and the reviews are so mixed. It says it’s for cats too and the best reviews seem to be from the cat people. A Spoo owner gave it a bad review. I know reviews aren’t always accurate, lots of bias, etc but I guess I was surprised. Anyway, that’s why I’m asking poodle people as I trust what poodle people have to say way more than the basic reviews. Just want to make sure I have the right one before I order. Thanks! 😊


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

That's the one I have, if you want to try it out.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Spottytoes said:


> Just to be sure so I have the right one. It’s the Wahl Bravura 5 in one blade, lithium ion cordless, correct? I went on Chewy and the reviews are so mixed. It says it’s for cats too and the best reviews seem to be from the cat people. A Spoo owner gave it a bad review. I know reviews aren’t always accurate, lots of bias, etc but I guess I was surprised. Anyway, that’s why I’m asking poodle people as I trust what poodle people have to say way more than the basic reviews. Just want to make sure I have the right one before I order. Thanks! 😊


That’s the one I have. I had to shave one of my elderly cats when she developed serious grooming problems. Nothing wrong with using a grooming tool on a pet. I’ve used it on my husband too, he hasn’t complained nor do the dogs. 

Before purchasing mine, I had look on forums where professional groomers posted and found this was a favorite. it is also a favorite on this poodle forum.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Spottytoes said:


> Just to be sure so I have the right one. It’s the Wahl Bravura 5 in one blade, lithium ion cordless, correct? I went on Chewy and the reviews are so mixed. It says it’s for cats too and the best reviews seem to be from the cat people. A Spoo owner gave it a bad review. I know reviews aren’t always accurate, lots of bias, etc but I guess I was surprised. Anyway, that’s why I’m asking poodle people as I trust what poodle people have to say way more than the basic reviews. Just want to make sure I have the right one before I order. Thanks! 😊


That’s the one! I watched the prices on Chewy until one colour dropped below the rest, then I scooped it up.

I actually do use it on Peggy’s body, too, but it’s definitely not the best tool for the job. I’m sure I’m going to wear it out fast.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

P.S. I paid $169.11 before tax for the pink one, which appears to be temporarily out of stock:






WAHL Bravura Lithium Ion Cordless Dog & Cat Clipper Kit, Pink - Chewy.com


Buy Wahl Bravura Lithium Ion Cordless Dog & Cat Clipper Kit, Pink at Chewy.com. FREE shipping and the BEST customer service!




www.chewy.com


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

94Magna_Tom said:


> I just ordered this one from 'Big Dee's Tack and Vet'. It's $161 including shipping. They actually (say they) have it in stock. All others with a reasonable price were out of stock. I want to do Face, Feet, and Sanitary in between grooming, so we'll see how it works out.


Well that was quick! It's here already! Nobody else seems to have them in stock in the $160 price range.





Wahl Bravura SE Lithium Ion Cordless Horse Trimmer | Big Dee's Horse Tack & Vet Supplies


The Bravura SE horse clipper by Wahl is a durable, light weight, cool running clipper offering up to 90 minutes of full power cordless use thanks to its lithium ion battery. Perfect for quick trims and clean ups on horses, dogs, cats, goats, cattle and more. Includes and adjustable 5 in 1...




www.bigdweb.com


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Thank you for the input! I went ahead and ordered one so it should be here this week! I’m excited. I’m nervous. I’m going watch YouTube videos now. 😉


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Skylar said:


> That’s the one I have. I had to shave one of my elderly cats when she developed serious grooming problems. Nothing wrong with using a grooming tool on a pet. I’ve used it on my husband too, he hasn’t complained nor do the dogs.
> 
> Before purchasing mine, I had look on forums where professional groomers posted and found this was a favorite. it is also a favorite on this poodle forum.


I had a cat that loved to be shaved. He had super thick long hair that matted. I shaved him down 3 times a year for years. He seriously would lay on his back as I shaved his belly. I had a cheap corded clipper set at that time, which did the job but it was a pain. The cat loved it though.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

I tried to shave feet and Sanitary today. Elroy didn't let me do too much, but I did the top side of both his front feet, and his tail. I got a little bit of his front paw pads cleaned (very little). After this I decided that was enough progress for my 1st try. I think it went pretty well and I think in time he'll be OK with it.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

It’s here! It’s charging! I’ve watched YouTube videos over and over and over and even took notes. Today is the day....I am scared! 🤣😳


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Take a deep breathe. Run it on your arm or leg to see what it feels like first. Start small, don’t try to do a whole face or foot. You own the tool, so you can use it in tiny baby steps as often as you need to finish an area. Have treats nearby to give yourself for a good job 👏, oh and some treats for your dog.

Those of us who home groom have all been in your position and we survived, our dogs survived and even more important we thrived and continued to improve.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Spottytoes said:


> It’s here! It’s charging! I’ve watched YouTube videos over and over and over and even took notes. Today is the day....I am scared! 🤣😳
> View attachment 476468


Just keep in mind that it's hair and will grow back.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Well, I shaved Bobby’s face for the first time. I was hesitant and he wanted nothing to do with it from me and I was ready to just try another day as his face was shaved a couple of weeks ago and I didn’t want a bad experience. I tried one more time and he allowed a tiny bit then I treated him. Didn’t know how far we would get as I didn’t want to push too much but between treating, just doing a bit at a time 
(I did other grooming tasks in between) we both gained confidence and I was able to get the job done. It’s definitely not perfect. I was a bit nervous around the eyes, but I feel pretty good about how it all turned out for the first time. I’m excited as I really do love a nice clean face and hate waiting 6 weeks. 

Before










After















Pretty good “Stink Eye” here. 😉


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

Good job!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

When you are going to get a replacement blade, I found that the black colored diamond blade by Wahl works better than the blade that originally came with the clipper.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Great job!


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Looks good. Welcome to home grooming.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Looks great! 
Elroy won't let me do his face yet. Feet (except right rear is touchy), toes, tail & Sanitary, and belly & privates, yes, face, No!
He squirms and squirms and squirms until I let him go. How did you keep Bobby still? What position was he in when you shaved him?


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Elroy is very young yet, sweet little guy.😊
Bobby is very used to having his faced shaved just not by me so it was more my learning curve than his as once I began to feel more confident he seemed to, as well.

Bobby is groomed on my kitchen table, which has been the grooming place since since he was a little puppy. The face shaving was and will continue for awhile to be a learning curve for me. Some of it was done while he sat and some it was done while he was laying down facing me. I am short so these positions were best for me with our table. I used lots of treats and did things in short increments as we are learning.

It sounds like you are making great progress in the grooming department!
Perhaps groomers can chime in on how to
train a young puppy to accept face shaving. I have no experience as all Bobby has known is being professionally clipped and shaved.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

I do intend to take him to the groomer regularly, but I like the shaved muzzle look and figure I can learn how to do FF&S (is that the right abbreviation? Face, Feet, & Sanitary?) for in between groomings. Plus while he's a sponge (young puppy), it can't hurt to expose him to it!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

94Magna_Tom said:


> I do intend to take him to the groomer regularly, but I like the shaved muzzle look and figure I can learn how to do FF&S (is that the right abbreviation? Face, Feet, & Sanitary?) for in between groomings. Plus while he's a sponge (young puppy), it can't hurt to expose him to it!


While we waited for her first appointment, the groomer had me hold clippers to Peggy’s sensitive areas for just a few seconds at time, with lots of treats. She preferred I didn’t do more than that, and potentially create negative associations. She was a little peeved that the breeder had only done her once before gotcha day.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> While we waited for her first appointment, the groomer had me hold clippers to Peggy’s sensitive areas for just a few seconds at time, with lots of treats. She preferred I didn’t do more than that, and potentially create negative associations. She was a little peeved that the breeder had only done her once before gotcha day.


Elroy was groomed (and bathed) twice before gotcha day.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Elroy was groomed (and bathed) twice before gotcha day.


Yeah, you'll do great. Tail's a pretty beginner-friendly one to start. It's like pruning the fruit trees for the new growth with an instant gratification visual reward.

Here's a thread down memory lane on Basil's first fanny & tail trim:








Groomed Basil's fanny & tail for the first time


Disclaimer There's a pic of Basil's butthole below. Disclaimer I procrastinated her tail and fanny because I was scared of raking her tender bits accidentally with the slicker brush or comb, I think that's normal. I got the softest brush I could find (pics below), and followed some tutorials...




www.poodleforum.com





Here's a great short tutorial on a tail from my favorite poodle master groomer based in San Diego. His personality isn't dry so his videos are entertaining and educational:

This is how you find the shave lines:





Here's an easy guide on the length and shape:


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

I’m ready to purchase our heavy duty corded clipper and a couple of blades and I have a question about the blades. There are the regular blades and there are skip tooth blades. If I’m understanding correctly, the skip tooth blades are good for the thick coats? Do you folks who groom recommend them or should I go with the straight blades? I’m thinking about purchasing the ceramic ones and I think I’m going with the size 4 as that is the length our groomer does for his summer cuts. Or would it just be better to just purchase the combs and get another 10 blade, the size that comes with the clippers. I’m ok with spending the money. I just want what would be best for Bobby and what would be easiest for me as someone who is just learning. Thanks! 😊


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

My understanding is that skip toothed blades are basically only used if you are precutting before finish cutting, or dealing with dirty hair and have a far higher likelihood of cutting the dog because the spacing between the long teeth is larger. 

I use straight blades only and have no issues. If you get 4fs, get at least 2. Combs do better on a 15 or 30 blade than with the 10.


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

I used skip tooth blades on my Giant Schnauzers because Giants are supposed to stripped, and skip tooth blades give a slightly rougher appearance. I don't know of any reason to use them on a poodle, and as stated above it is much easier to cut the dog with them. Ceramic blades will stay sharp longer. I use a 4 on Zephyr's body. Combs usually don't work well, because they tend to come off of the blade if the coat is very thick and woolly.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Thank you reraven and For Want of Poodle! 
Your answers are so helpful, just what I needed! I will get 2 straight ceramic #4 blades and not worry about combs.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Got my clipper, an Andis AG2 and 2 ceramic 4fc blades. I think I got the right blades. If not, I can easily return them. I’m pretty sure I’m good. The price was good as everything was on sale at my local Petsmart plus I got the online price. I was actually happy to get the clipper there vs ordering online as I was able the handle the various clippers and I like how this one felt and I like the side location of the power/speed switch. My eyes are going buggy from reading so much about clippers! I’m glad I finally got it ‘cause my head is spinning and confused with all the clipper information. 🤪 Now to research scissors and a dryer! 😉 Any recommendations would be most 
welcome! 😊


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I love my high velocity dryer. It’s 4 horsepower has options for heat and adjustable power. I use high heat to start quickly turn to low then off as the machine heats up. I can turn it to low for face and ears and high for other areas. I like the flexibility.

For scissors look for Japanese steel.


----------

